# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ga kapot van de pijn help

## rafaelo

hallo ik ben rafaelo ben 22 jaar en voelme nu al 6 dagen erg beroert me bloed was gister goed. heb wel darm broobleemen moelijk poepen krampen vaak op geblaazen gevoel. maar heb steeds raare steeken steekjes in de buurt van me oksel links meer dan rechts voelt eht heel vaag wat zou t kunnen zijn? en heb ook vocht in me enkels zijn op gezet ook links meer dan rechts is dat niet raar? der huis arts zij dt dat niet weg was maar me voet links steekt wel soms. brrrr hoop dat ik iets hoor voelme egt niet lekkr wil me weer is fit voelen maar jah me bloed was okey maar het is nie goed al de heele week koud erg moe slaap zomaar waaneer ik wil droge keel mond veel slijm spuugen en hety alt me op als ik drink dan komt die slijm meestal anders niet veel. nou goed ik kan wel door gaan met typen maar dat werkt ook niet  :Frown:  hoop iets te hooren bedankt

----------


## rafaelo

hallo had al een berichje geplaats maar krijg nu weer veel last ben vrijdag na de dokter geweest me bloed was goed maar heb wel heel erg veel last van me buik het zit vooral in het midden net boven de navel en het is ook hard als je er op drukt brrrrrr hebty ook erg koud klame handen vinger en me voeten ook en steekt soms in de buurt van me oksels aan 2 kanten. en veel gewrichts pijn lasst van de nek kraakt soms ook en me armen en voeten is egt niet normaal elke x als ik maar iets beweeg hoor je krak zelfs in me POLS wat moet ik doen hout nniet meer zo moet toch iets zijn. reageer astublieft

----------


## rafaelo

[QUOTE=rafaelo;12794]hallo had al een berichje geplaats maar krijg nu weer veel last ben vrijdag na de dokter geweest me bloed was goed maar zit nu al de heele nacht te spuugen net schuim spuug gister ook zat er een x beetje bloed door heen. en ook heel erg veel last van me buik het zit vooral in het midden net boven de navel en het is ook hard als je er op drukt brrrrrr hebty ook erg koud klame handen vinger en me voeten ook en steekt soms in de buurt van me oksels aan 2 kanten. en veel gewrichts pijn lasst van de nek kraakt soms ook en me armen en voeten is egt niet normaal elke x als ik maar iets beweeg hoor je krak zelfs in me POLS wat moet ik doen hout nniet meer zo moet toch iets zijn. ojah en me schouder bladen aan allle 2 kanten drukt het soms onwijs erg brrrrrrr er moettoch iets aan de hand zijn dit kan niet meet zo ben uit put wil slaapen lukt men niet te veel pijn reageer atublieft

----------


## snipper

Hoi Rafaelo,

Als je bloed spuugt moet je toch maar weer gelijk naar de dokter gaan hoor!
maar de rest van die klachten... Ik zou niet weten hoe al die dingen verband met elkaar kunnen houden!
Succes in ieder geval, laat even weten hoe het met je gaat!

----------


## rafaelo

hey nou op het mont geen last van buik pijn heb ik niet zwaar de griep komt geel spul uit me mond slijm spuug veel dikke klieren hals soms beetje pijn met slikken soms raare hooft pijn en krijgt bijna niet warm. beetje klamme handen. dat bloed kwam denk ik om dat het verstopt zat of kan dat niet was niet puur bloed zat wat door me slijm. wat kan je het beste tegen verkoud heid doen want het zit behoorlijk vast groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Gaat het intussen al wat beter met je??

Ag Xx

----------


## Nora

Stomen help goed tegen de verkoudheid. Vooral omdat je schrijft dat je gele slijm uitspuugt. Ik weet niet of je veel moet hoesten, maar daar kunnen je klachten in je schouderbladen van komen. Je zet dan teveel druk om te hoesten. Hopelijk gaat het nu wat beter.

----------


## rafaelo

gaat al lang weer goed gelukkig. maar dat slijm heb ik nof wel raar vooral als ik iets drink wat zuur is nooit last van gehad net of er dan slijm los komt en dat moet ik dan bijna uit spuugen puure slijm vaag

----------


## John_Swain

Zo te merken is het niet synchroonish 
dus gaat wel weer over allemaal..

----------

